# For Eric....THANK YOU



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

I am realy sorry this is happening.I can not belive all the things said in the posts...it is now why i am writting this...i want to say THANK YOU Eric for all the help and support you have been giving me,all theses years...I am sorry to see you leave,I understand oyu have ot do what you have to do..Take good care of you and your dad,and all your familly.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And again, "thanks" won't begin to cover it.







BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, I posted on Tom's thread "Eric can you" and you don't have to take that kind of BS from him or anyone else. Many of us have testified over the years about the relief we have received from Mike's tapes(Gut-specific Hypnotherapy!) and are greatly thankful to you, Mike and Marilyn for struggling against the naysayers to keep the word out there for the benefit of other IBS sufferers! You are appreciated by your friends here who think you are great!







Thanks again, Norb


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Norb, I'm not sure what BS you are talking about?I do admit that I allowed myself to be provoked into the hucksterism comment. Hypnotism has been very valuable for a lot of people over the years but I do have a concern that if it can't be validated by research it will be perceived as hucksterism as it has been for years. I'm also concerned if it is billed as a magic answer for everyone. As I've said in several other places I will be as disappointed as others if eric does actually follow through on his threat.tom


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Eric,I really value all of your information!!!! You also make me feel so at ease when Im going through a bad time. I respect you and care about you, please let me know if you start another bb, I will be there instead of here.nurturingkneads###charter.netThis Post is to thank Eric not to start bickering again


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Eric I'm really sorry for all that's going on, I had no idea. I'm also sorry I haven't been more vocal. It was you that helped me decide to try hypno and I will be forever grateful. My IBS is not perfect but boy when I look back at how things used to be I can't believe I was ever that sick.I'm hoping you will change your mind but I do understand.Thankyou again,Tina


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Tom, its not hypnotism is it? Itsn't it hypnotherapy?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

my understanding is that hypnotherapy is the use of hypnosis in therapy?tom


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

ohi dunno. Same difference.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, right back at you.







I wish I had more time, both my father and step father are ill and my father is very ill. I always have a lot going on it seems, maybe someday I am just going to chill. Thanks everyone for your support things get to me sometimes and I over react or sometimes I have to react, depending.Thanks again and Fuzz I hope your taking care of yourself.  To everyone else I hope things are okay and I will still be around if anyone needs anything I can help with on here. Email is always probelmatic to me, because of my job.keep the faith all, stay positive, and keep on dancing.


----------



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

This post was for Eric.To show how i appreciate him.How I care for him.Rarely do I talk outloud....but Tom it angry me to see oyu use this kind of post to try to start a fight.







BQ ,I agree with you....Thank you barely covers what Eric did for me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It's ok Fuzzzz. Seems Eric has decided to stay after all. (Whew!







)(((((((Fuzz))))))) Hope you are doing pretty well considering all you must have on your mind and heart.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Shawn,You know how much the hypno has turned me around and you know that I have you to thank (and Nikki) for pointing me in its direction. It's one of the best things I've ever done for myself.I don't think Tom or anyone is trying to start a fight.... Keep in mind that he is also a sufferer. I know him well, and I know that underneath it all, Tom is a very caring person... just frustrated and hurting as we all are.... and also wanting to keep the medical stuff straight. Can't blame him for that, can we?I think what we're all after is three things:1) Clarification2) Acceptance3) HealingLet's just leave it as that... and put our fingers into kneading bread dough instead of pointing. I want to see that loaf form out of all of those research crumbs. Don't you?Love, Evie


----------

